# So...my dog just ate a lot of sugar cookies



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

He ate a small plate worth that had about 10 on it. These are homemade sugar cookies...not light on the butter or sugar. He also got into a bowl of cereal that had been left on the counter that had several spoonfuls of sugar in that (no diabetics in this house!). I had no idea that he'd get into it. I had the cookies wrapped up good and at the back of the counter (still can't imagine how he reached them). 


He's never eaten this much sugar before, and he hadn't counter surfed in the past few months until now. Is there anything to worry about other than frequent trips outside? I'm going to keep an eye on him and keep his water bowl full, give him some of his regular food, too. maybe that will help?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

wow jackpot for him... he will be fine... just put away the breakables for when the sugar high hits


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Last week I spilled 6 qts of very sweet tea on the floor, Bentley lapped up a lot of it before we could stop him. He had the zoomies from the sugar but he was ok besides that 
Good luck


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

oh boy, crazy doggie time will be commencing shortly...good luck.

and I am sure he will be fine once the "high" wears off...


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks you all, I think I'm looking forward to his sugar high. We have a nice big yard for that now and plenty of toys. This should be interesting. I was worried for a minute, but thank you all


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Amazing what they can find their way into huh?? I have lost count of how many loafs of bread my parents pup has gotten into.

I think the worse was when he nabbed a 1lb bag of yummie chummies off the counter and ate them all. Was good for about an hour and then it hit him .....was not pretty


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

akgolden said:


> Amazing what they can find their way into huh?? I have lost count of how many loafs of bread my parents pup has gotten into.
> 
> I think the worse was when he nabbed a 1lb bag of yummie chummies off the counter and ate them all. Was good for about an hour and then it hit him .....was not pretty


What is a yummie chummie?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> What is a yummie chummie?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Well i fat fingered it... it's Yummy Chummies
Dog treats made from Alaskan Salmon. Excellent treats if you can find them. I also use their Salmon Oil in my dogs food every morning and night. 
Yummy Chummies dog treats made with Wild Alaska salmon - Home


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sugar, no problem... My Cookie counter surfed vanilla sandwich cookies, a whole box when she was four months old. Never even got diarrhea....


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Gonna be bouncing off the walls


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> What is a yummie chummie?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


That would be my Toby's absolutely favorite treat in the whole wide world. If you can find them where you are they are fabulous. They stink to high heavens but the dogs just love them. Best of all, they are made in Alaska--nothing Chinese in them!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL! Lola said she is coming over to your house! I doubt any dog would say no to that find! Be sure you bush their teeth!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Also be alert for pancreatitis - a fatty episodes can trigger an acute case.
From the web, signs and symptoms:
Vomiting (emesis; usually profuse)
Lack of appetite (inappetence; anorexia; refusal to eat)
Lack of thirst (refusal to drink)
Weight loss
Weakness
Depression
Lethargy
Diarrhea
Dehydration
Abdominal pain (usually severe and sudden in onset)
Tucked-up belly (“prayer position”)
These symptoms can fluctuate, be continuous, resolve on their own or flare up occasionally. As the disease progresses, one or more of the following may also occur:
Abnormal stool color and consistency (odd yellow color; “greasy”)
Swollen abdomen
Fever
Heart arrhythmias
Difficulty breathing (dyspnea)
Shock
Inflammation of the organs surrounding the pancreas
Systemic infection
Internal hemorrhage
Pancreatitis can be an extremely serious condition and usually requires immediate medical attention. The most severe form of the disorder, called fulminant necrotizing pancreatits, can be fatal in a matter of hours.


----------

